# Blade tripping problem



## bone705 (Mar 6, 2014)

I recently bought a f250 with a western ultramount 7.6 pro. I tried it out on the last storm which was only 2" snow/sleet. On every pass the blade would constantly trip. I tightened the two trip springs almost all the way. It was then useable, but still would trip on normal passes on a smooth lot. I was thinking maybe the springs could be wore out or the attack angle is incorrect. Here are some pics of my set up.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Replace springs and lose the shoes


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Add few more springs Sleet will make any plow trip a lot


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like the center pin / hole may be worn too.


----------



## bone705 (Mar 6, 2014)

If you are talking about this one, then you would be correct. It is very loose. It appears to be broken and not fixed correctly. Does someone have a picture of how it is suppose to be?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

bone705;1781499 said:


> If you are talking about this one, then you would be correct. It is very loose. It appears to be broken and not fixed correctly. Does someone have a picture of how it is suppose to be?


Yeah that's hosed up and you'll need to tear it down to repair correctly. I'm not running Westerns so the only thing I can suggest is to go to Westerns website and look at the parts poster for your plow and to post this pic on the Western thread here on PS.

As far as your tripping issue goes I see a couple things that don't appear to be correct, the trip springs look as if they're too long, you're attack angle appears to be too steep. Looking at the plow shoe mount and the attack angle of the edge it seems to be leaning forward.


----------



## bone705 (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought the blade appeared to be laying too far forward as well. How would I go about correcting the angle?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

bone705;1781499 said:


> If you are talking about this one, then you would be correct. It is very loose. It appears to be broken and not fixed correctly. Does someone have a picture of how it is suppose to be?


That part looks like it has a broken bushing 
Install new pivot bar or weld a new bushing in The side pins will be loose to

I would add a third spring

You need to look for wear on the mold board where it bolts to the frame
That will change your attack angle


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

bone705;1781521 said:


> I thought the blade appeared to be laying too far forward as well. How would I go about correcting the angle?


First I'd take a protractor to see what the attack angle is and compare that to what it's suppose to be.
Just looking at the pictures it appears the moldboard has seen some use/abuse and may be bent. But without actually seeing the plow in person I can't offer any suggestions other than check the moldboard and the sector.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

has someone messed with the stops? they look like they are in a different positions, left looks farther forward...

rule of thumb for springs, tighten till you can slide a credit card between the coils


----------



## bone705 (Mar 6, 2014)

Im not seeing where the stops have been messed with. The springs are to where a business card easily slides in. Ill find a protractor, and measure the angle here in the next couple days.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

leolkfrm;1781572 said:


> has someone messed with the stops? they look like they are in a different positions, left looks farther forward...
> 
> rule of thumb for springs, tighten till you can slide a credit card between the coils


Business card. Credit card is too tight


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

Somethings not right. I know that the shoe should be perpendicular to the ground.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ck the center bolt, d-frame and a-frame points


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

bone705;1781987 said:


> Im not seeing where the stops have been messed with. The springs are to where a business card easily slides in. Ill find a protractor, and measure the angle here in the next couple days.


might be the angle of the pic....can you manually pull the plow back more?..if not what is it hitting, thought the left stop might hit before the right


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks the it could be the end of the A-Frame is bent down at the bolt. The A frame seem level but the plow seems to angle downward at the circled bolt. Could just be the pic though...


----------



## bone705 (Mar 6, 2014)

The end of the a frame doesnt appear to be bent. I finally found a protractor. The cutting edge is sitting almost 80 degrees. I was thinking it shouldn't be much more than 70?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

bone705;1784898 said:


> The end of the a frame doesnt appear to be bent. I finally found a protractor. The cutting edge is sitting almost 80 degrees. I was thinking it shouldn't be much more than 70?


Can you manually push the blade back?

I think you're sprigs are completely worn out among other things. Like buff said the cutting edge isn't even straight.

The bolt you need to have it fixed as well. You maybe be able to cut that plate out and weld a new one in. If not you need a sector


----------

